# A figther Died Becuase of what?



## leeoliber (Jul 2, 2011)

I've read a yahoo article that there is some one died minutes after his match... And he is Mark Fowler. Here's the article.

How could a Champion that way?

After this news, I know it might be little threat for us to invite new recruits after this news... So, I think, we need an explanation how he died... There are lots factors and that factors should be said so that it can be avoided...


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

We'll have to wait for a post mortem

But there's a risk in everything we do .. Even walking up the stairs

But lets remember how rare death in combat sports really is

We'll probably see the bma use this to back up their flawed views on combat sports

RIP though


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

My guess is either swelling or bleeding of the brain (sadly still far too common in boxing) or cardiomyopathy (a genetic heart disorder that is difficult to detect and can effect people of all ages)


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Agentman said:


> My guess is either swelling or bleeding of the brain (sadly still far too common in boxing) or cardiomyopathy (a genetic heart disorder that is difficult to detect and can effect people of all ages)


Amen... Spot on that. Ano know a lad whos heart packed with no prior symptoms...


----------



## SureGrip (Jan 8, 2011)

That's terrible, RIP

Thing is with boxing and kickboxing you take a lot more blows to the head which can create large amounts of swelling over a period of time. There has been loads of research into it and apparently MMA is safer, because although the shots you take are heavier they are less frequent which means less swelling, and if you do get clipped your usually gone unless you clear your head. Whereas in boxing they ususually get straight back up, at least a couple of times before the fight gets waved off.

Boxing vs. MMA: Which is more dangerous? | UFC News | LowKick.com


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

I tell this to people all the time! But they just Shun it as a MMA fan/Fighter defending his sport!

"How can it be more dangerous when the gloves in boxing have alot more padding! and Elbows and Knees are used!?" - Whining voice...

Gona print off that article and staple one to each and every persons head who doesnt believe me in future! lol


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

Boxing gloves are designed to protect hands not heads. MMA gloves being lighter lead to more cosmetic damage such as cuts, black eyes etc so a higher chance of a referee stoppage. The actual difference in PSI between a punch from one glove or the other is actually very small.

Of course the only way to win in boxing really is to hit your opponant in the head and most competitors will suffer several hundred such blows during a bout. Boxing matches for the most part are longer than those in MMA and in MMA there are more ways to win that dont rely on head trauma. The actual number of true KO's in MMA are very few in number.

MMA will get there. People forget that it took decades for boxing to gain any legitimacy.


----------



## james0911 (Sep 13, 2011)

youd be amazed at the amount of boxers that are rushed through a&e and into resus' every month. some of their injuries are truly horrific!

whereas in two years i havent (personally) seen a single (life threatining / serious) injury through MMA other than the odd broken bone / dislocated joints.

EDIT: sorry for digging up an old thread lol


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

One of the reasons why I can't understand boxing.

A sport where the point is to hit the other person on the head until he falls. One of the most fragile parts of our bodies, and yet... There is nothing that can't go wrong with that: broken nose, knocked out teeth, cauliflower ears, damage to the brain, damage to the internal ear, cracking of the skull, damaged eye sight...

Was never a fan of boxing for several reasons, medical concerns is just one of them, but by this limited list alone, that should be all it takes.

Right now I am not a supporter of boxing, but I am very close to actually be against it.


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

Eubank v's Watson in 1991 was the first time I became aware of the potential dangers of boxing. I watched that fight live on the TV which also showed the aftermath when Watson collapsed.

I never liked boxing quite as much after that point and Ive fallen more and more out of love with it as the years have passed, although I have to stress that the lack of real personalities in the sport these days and the fact that MMA is simply more diverse and interesting has more to do with that than the dangers of the sport.


----------



## leeoliber (Jul 2, 2011)

I guess there are lots of factors. But the beating inside the ring/cage is not enough to kill a person. There is a referee who could stop the fight and the Physician besides the ring/cage when there is some injuries or cuts.

Sometimes, I could consider the excessive weight loss that could result to fatigue. There are some dare devil fighters get inside the ring/cage even though they have some problems they felt in there body. It is much better if the coach should ask his fighter if he is okay. A fighter can't fill a thing if there is a pressure that's why a coach should know his fighter than a fighter himself. If the coach feel something wrong then tell the committee about the condition of his fighter. Life is much important, you know.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

studies show

10% of boxers end fights with concussions .. I think its 1.5-3% in MMA


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

Excessive weight cutting or at least cutting too much weight over too short a period of time has been shown to contribute to the risk of brain injury in the past but it is very difficult to identify that risk in-ring. The fighters brain could have been bouncing around the inside of his cranium causing all manner of damage but no one can see that damage and often the first visible sign of it is when a fighter has already been very badly injured.

If excessive weight cutting was a factor then its evidence to reinforce arguments for changes in how we monitor the weight loss of fighters leading up to fight time, perhaps moving more to multiple weigh ins as the big day approaches rather than a single weigh in the night before which allows fighters to risk massive weight cuts without being detected.

I think weight cutting played some part in Watsons injury although his subsequent coma and paralysis has been proven to have been primarily the result of the terrible standard of medical aid availible at the scene rather than anything else.

It is however catagorically incorrect to say that the beating a man takes in the ring is insufficient to lead to death alone. There have been numerous in-ring deaths to which a link to weight cutting or a hidden injury or illness was never established.

Weve seen people killed in the street with just one punch so I think its pretty reasonable to believe that a professional pugilist could accomplish the same against an opponant with several hundred punches.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

We could probably see someone getting stabbed in the street, and collapse in thr cage

And muppets would say mma killed him


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

Well someone tried to blame the recent UK riots on kids watching UFC, so anything is possible.

Sadly as MMA's popularity grows its got all of that stupidity to come. More and more kids are doing it so it wont be long until we see the first headline about a child being choked out in a school yard. How long until 'backyard' UFC is the latest craze just like it used to be for wrestling? And what would the odds be that some point in the future some child killer will have a UFC DVD allowing the media to create a tenuous link between MMA and murder just like they did with 'video nasties'?

Comes with the territory of being popular unfortunately. The UFC thinks its had its tough times flirting with bankruptcy in the late 90's/early 00's. They may discover that the toughest times are yet to come.


----------



## leeoliber (Jul 2, 2011)

I think the Media Labeled UFC or other martial arts instruction with PG-13 or under Parental Guidance. The Problem is everyone can buy it in the internet using credit card someone older than them or they pay double just to buy that DVD (not to mention pornography as well). The thing is, martial arts were teach by professionals guiding there student in the right path. And the media rated the martial arts time slot were children or underage can be supervised by the parents/guardians, but somehow parents have some problems not to supervise there children what they are watching...

Today, UK's authorities blames the media because they could not blame there selves in there negligence.


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Ok let's get this right. Impressionable kids WILL attempt to recreate the moves on the playground and/or during a spat. Pretty much like us watching Dragonball and going Kamehameha on their ass, or attempting to waxon-waxoff them. Just as sure as girls (and some boys) will wear their mothers pearls at some point behind their back.

This will also happen in any other situation - ever been sparring and found yourself pulling a move you saw on the cage, that you hadn't been taught at the gym? Well I most certainly have (and succeeded too O_O )

It doesn't help there's 'celebrity' fighters at the turn of every corner now, it seems, but it's inevitable, me thinks - and quite frankly, hardly censurable.

As for reviews of the media, I just pull a celebrity move: I don't read them - I'll let you do all the dwelling


----------

